# R32 Pan and oil sump on a 12v



## NoShow20x96 (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I tried to search for the specs on it and I can't find anything (or tired of searching lol) I want to know how much shorter is the pan and how many quarts does it take and does it bolted up to the 12v block. I know that's the sump pump is shorter. If it comes down to it, I'll make a 12v pan shorter with fittings for lines to add more oil with the R32 oil sump but if I can use the R32 pan it will save me some time lol 

Thanks for looking and helping me out.


----------



## NoShow20x96 (May 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NoShow20x96 (May 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NoShow20x96 (May 18, 2009)

TTT


----------

